# Orthodox churches, monasteryes & fresco's - Max 4 photos per post



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Pleace more pics of Eastern Christianity churches & monasteryes & her beautiful fresco's. :cheers2: Orthodox believer are the oldest Christians worldwide with very old and nice monasteryes and churches. :cheers:



*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Visoki Dečani (UNESCO) near small town Dečani, Serbia*

Built by Serbian King Stefan Uroš Dečanski III ( 1285 – 11 Nov 1331 ), father of Serbian Emperor Uroš IV Dušan. This monastery is the largest house of god in medieval south-eastern Europe (Balkan's).









by Pejovic 


Remains of King Stefan Uroš Dečanski III










Fresco Stefan Uroš Dečanski III








www.kosovo.net










www.kosovo.net


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*14th cent. fresco, Monastery Visoki Dečani (UNESCO WH)*









http://brianakira.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/decani-kosovo-serbia-12.jpg









http://brianakira.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/decani-kosovo-serbia-19.jpg









http://www.wegm.com/coins/frescoes/images/christapostles.jpg









http://www.kosovo.net


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Serbian-Orthodox Petrova church (UNESCO WH), Serbia*

Built (9th cent) in Novi Pazar first capital city of Serbia. This is the oldest house of god in Serbia and one of oldest of Balkan.









http://i646.photobucket.com/albums/uu190/miladinovic/pravoslavlje/Petrovacrkva.jpg









http://amb-serbie.fr/img/gallery/beograd/2/Petrova_crkva-freska.JPG









by me









by N.Glisic


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Very old fresco of Hagia Sophia in Istanbul (Former Constantinople) - UNESCO WH*

Hagia Sophia built in 5th century. 









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...t_pantocrator_mosaic_hagia_sophia_656x800.jpg









http://www.markaurel.de/romrueckzug/hagiasophia2.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Ostrog, Montenegro*

Ostrog built in 17th cent. 900 m above sea level in the rock. It is one of the biggest tourist attractions in Montenegro and one of holiest Serbian monasteryes.









http://www.atlantikturs.com/images/ostrog/1.JPG









http://www.imgbox.de/users/6opuc/27411547844686f4ece8o.jpg


















http://www.spcoluzern.ch/images/upload/Image/Ostrog/ostrog1.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Georgian-Orthodox Sameba (Trinity) Cathedral in Tbilisi, Georgia*









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/15/თბილისი_15_Tbilisi.jpg









http://www.tlg.gov.ge/uploads/tbilisi/tbilisi3.jpg












Bell tower










:cheers:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Russian-Orthodox Cathedral of Christ the Saviour in Moscow, Russia*









http://www.moscow.travel/wiki/images/e/e5/Christ_the_Saviour_Cathedral.jpg









http://visualrian.com/storage/PreviewWM/3882/08/388208.jpg?1240140072


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Church of the Resurrection in Jerusalem, Israel*

Originally built by the mother of Eastern Emperor Constantine in 330 A.D., the Church of the Resurrection commemorates the hill of crucifixion and the tomb of Christ's burial. The Church also called the Church of the Holy Sepulchre by Western Christians.



















The Edicule of the Resurrection church (Tomb of Christ)








http://www.earthdocumentary.com/jerusalem/church-of-the-holy-sepulchre-01.jpg


The Holy Prison, Church of the Resurrection









http://www.earthdocumentary.com/jerusalem/church-of-the-holy-sepulchre-04.jp









http://www.traveladventures.org/continents/asia/images/church-holy-sepulchre15.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Hilandar (UNESCO WH) on Holy Mount Athos, Macedonia, Greece*

Built 1196 by Serbian ruler Stefan Nemanja and his son St.Sava founder of Serbian-Orthodox Church.









http://slovo-aso.cl.bas.bg/images/Hilandar-south-west.jpg


The Karyes Typicon with the authentic signature of Saint Sava from 1199 - one of the oldest Serbian documents in the monastery of Hilandar (Holy mount Athos)









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/4d/StSavatipicon.jpg










http://itadmin.creative.auckland.ac.nz/projects/research/images/pmil045item02200508041544.jpg


Bogorodica Trojeručica (Serbian Cyrillic: Богородица Тројеручица, Greek: Παναγία Τριχερούσα, Panayia Tricherousa, English: Three-handed Theotokos) or simply Trojeručica (Three-handed) is a famous wonderworking icon in the Serb Orthodox monastery of Hilandar on Mount Athos, Greece. It depicts Theotokos (Virgin Mary) holding young Jesus. It is the most important icon of the Serbian Orthodox Church. On the back of the icon is the painting of St Nicholas.









http://www.pravoslavna-srbija.com/Pravoslavlje/Ikone/BogorodicaTrojerucica.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Greek-Orthodox Konstamonitou monastery (UNESCO WH) on Holy Mount Athos, Macedonia, Greece*

Konstamonitou monastery (Greek: Μονή Κωνσταμονίτου) is an Orthodox Christian monastery at the monastic state of Mount Athos in Greece. It stands on the south-eastern side of the Athos peninsula. The monastery ranks twentieth in the hierarchy of the athonite monasteries.

The monastery was founded in 11th century. It is dedicated to Saint Stephen.

The monastery has about working 20 monks.

The monastery library holds 110 manuscripts and approximately 5,000 printed books.









by hadjiivan

:cheers:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Greek-Orthodox Esphigmenou monastery (UNESCO WH) on Holy Mount Athos, Macedonia, Greece*

Esphigmenou monastery (Greek: Μονή Εσφιγμένου) is an Eastern Orthodox monastery at the monastic state of Mount Athos in Greece, dedicated to the Ascension of Christ. It is built next to the sea at the northern part of the Athonite peninsula. Located near the Hilandar monastery, it is the northernmost of all Athonite monasteries. The current monastery dates back to the 10th century AD, while tradition holds that the site had been used as a monastery since as early as the 5th century. Esphigmenou ranks eighteenth in the hierarchy of the Athonite monasteries and has since the 1970s been a source of controversy due to conflict with the Ecumenical Patriarchate of Constantinople. It currently holds a brotherhood of approximately 115 monks, which makes Esphigmenou the most populous monastery in Athos.









by hadjiivan









http://static.newworldencyclopedia.org/4/4d/Esphigmenou_monastery_2006.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Romanian-Orthodox Monastery Cozia, Romania*

Built in 14th cent.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...565.JPG/800px-2006_0610CoziaExterior20565.JPG









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7f/Cozia_mural.jpg

:cheers2:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Bulgarian-Orthodox Neveski Church in Sofia, Bulgaria*









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/ce/AlexanderNevskiCathedral.jpg









http://images.travelpod.com/tw_slid...hurch-alexander-nevski-church-sofia-sofia.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Albanian-Orthodox Church of Berat, Albania*

Built in 13th century.


















http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f9/Berat_Church.jpg/496px-Berat_Church.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...nia.JPG/800px-Church_icons_Berat,_Albania.JPG

:cheers:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Sava Temple in Belgrade, Serbia*

St Sava Church is the largest Orthodox house of god in the world.









http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/91hram.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2446/3583214006_f1bebf3efa_o.jpg


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Is there really a need for a thread like this ?? I mean whats next seperate threads for every religion there is ?? You basically are just copying the pics posted at the countries threads, and reposting them here.


----------



## tbilisky (Jan 8, 2010)

place where Christ's plural clothes is buried.


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

tbilisky said:


> place where Christ's plural clothes is buried.


WoW :cheers2:

Where is this,.. city/country?


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Greek-Orthodox Church of Panaghia Kapnikarea in Athens, Greece*

Built in 11th century, it is one of oldest churches in Athens.









http://img1.eyefetch.com/p/55/1079605-3da1f7cf-0fae-42ab-91be-92eefd7dd66fl.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3332/3254172831_95a09e14f0.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3467/3245727759_07259ac179.jpg?v=0


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Ethiopian Orthodox Church of Saint George (UNESCO WH) in Lalibela, Ethiopia*

St. George Church, carved from solid rock in the shape of a cross. Built in 12th cent.










Bete Giyorgis from above, one of the rock-hewn churches of Lalibela









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...jpg/800px-Bete_Giyorgis_Lalibela_Ethiopia.jpg

:cheers2:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Ukrainian Orthodox St Andrew's Church in Kiev, Ukraine*

St Andrew's Church of Kiev marks a legendary location where St Andrew erected the apostle's cross and prophesied the creation of the great Christian city.


----------



## tbilisky (Jan 8, 2010)

_Sumadija said:


> WoW :cheers2:
> 
> Where is this,.. city/country?


Sveticxoveli. in Mtsketa ancient capital of Georgia. very interesting fact, Russian occupants used this church as a hide place for their horses in 1800.


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Serbian-Orthodox New Gračanica Church in Trebinje, Bosnia-Hercegowina*









http://www.spc.rs/Vesti-2007/01/trebinje-v.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/18796106.jpg

St. Archangels Church in Trebinje behind the *New Gračanica* Church


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Orthodox Christmas Eve Celebrations on town square of Trebinje (06.01)*


----------



## tbilisky (Jan 8, 2010)

Jvari (Cross) Location: Mtsketa- Georgia.


----------



## tbilisky (Jan 8, 2010)

Sacred trinity Church. Location: Yazbegi-Georgia


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

tbilisky said:


> Sveticxoveli. in Mtsketa ancient capital of Georgia. very interesting fact, *Russian occupants used this church as a hide place for their horses in 1800.*


Stop here! Not all Russians and Georgians are the same we are all brothers and sisters. Go on with pictures and reports. :cheers:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Gračanica (UNESCO WH) near Priština, Serbia*

Built in 1320 by Serbian King Milutin.









http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/Gracanica.jpg

Medieval fountain









By Pejovic

Fresco of founder Serbian King Milutin









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/27705805.jpg

Fresco Queen Simonida of Serbia, wife of King Milutin.









http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/28371423.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*The Dura-Europos church, Syria*

Built in 3rd cent. Dura-Europos at this time was a greek settlement.



















Jesus walks on water fresco









:cheers:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Church of the Nativity in Bethlehem, Israel*

Built by 4th century by Eastern Emperor Constantine the Great and his mother Helena.

The Church of the Nativity in Bethlehem is one of the oldest continuously operating churches in the world. The structure is built over the cave that tradition marks as the birthplace of Jesus of Nazareth, and it is considered sacred by followers of both Christianity and Islam.










This silver star, beneath the altar in the Grotto of the Nativity, marks the spot believed to be the Birthplace of Jesus.










The upper part of the Altar of the Nativity.










Constantine's 4th century mosaic floor rediscovered in 1934


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Greek-Orthodox Saint Catherine's Monastery (UNESCO WH), Mount Sinai, Egypt*

Saint Catherine's Monastery lies on the Sinai Peninsula, at the mouth of a gorge at the foot of Mount Sinai in Saint Katherine city in Egypt.

The monastery was built by order of Emperor Justinian I (reigned 527-565), enclosing the Chapel of the Burning Bush ordered to be built by Helena, the mother of Constantine I, at the site where Moses is supposed to have seen the burning bush; the living bush on the grounds is purportedly the original. It is also referred to as "St. Helen's Chapel." The site is sacred to Judaism, Christianity and Islam.










St. Catherine's Monastery possesses some of the earliest icons in existence, including this 6th-century hot wax icon.










The oldest known icon of Christ Pantocrator, encaustic on panel


















http://www.katapi.org.uk/images/Churches/StCathApse600wM.jpg


:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Church of John the Forerunner in Kerch, Ukraine*

Built in 717









http://en.vega-tour.com.ua/city/5.jpg










:cheers:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Church of Saint Mamas, Edhen, Lebanon*

Mar Mema, built in 794, Possibly the oldest church building in Lebanon









http://www.theodora.com/wfb/photos/lebanon/church_saint_mamas_ehden_lebanon_photo_gov.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Albanian-Orthodox Chruch St.Risto in Korça, Albania*

Built in 13th century









by meyerd









http://img2.photographersdirect.com/img/26159/wm/pd2183464.jpg









http://img2.photographersdirect.com/img/26159/wm/pd2183463.jpg



Albanian-Orthodox Main church in* Korça*










:cheers:


----------



## K3lvin (Dec 23, 2010)

they really are the fine work of art and antiques . . . !!!
very beautiful churches .


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Church of St. Panteleimon (Nerezi) in Gorno Nerezi near Skopje, Macedonia (FYROM)*

The church was constructed in 1164 as a foundation of Alexius Angelus Comnenus, a son of Constantine Angelos and Theodora Komnene, a daughter of Byzantine Emperor Alexios I Komnenos.










Pieta in frescoes in St. Panteleimon.


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

K3lvin said:


> they really are the fine work of art and antiques . . . !!!
> very beautiful churches .


:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*The Church of St George in Sofia, Bulgaria*

Built by the Romans in the 4th century CE, it is mainly famous for the 12th-14th century frescoes inside the central dome.



















:cheers:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Greek-Orthodox Saint Lazarus Church in Larnaca, Cyprus*

Built in late-9th century.










Tomb of Saint Lazarus










Iconostasis


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Polish-Orthodox Alexander Nevsky Cathedral in Łódź, Poland
*



















:cheers:


----------



## Macedonia (Jan 3, 2008)

*Macedonian Orthodox Church of St. Panteleimon in Ohrid, Macedonia (UNESCO)*


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

a brand new church in BG


----------



## Albinfo (Jul 24, 2009)

Albanian-Orthodox Cathedral, Albania Shkodër










by: Jessica Eiden


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Macedonia said:


> *Macedonian Orthodox Church of St. Panteleimon in Ohrid, Macedonia (UNESCO)*


I was here 2007 exelent monastery exelent city fantastic lake.


ps: macedonian-orthodox is not a official orthodox church its not recognized of the head office Orthodox Church in Konstantinopel or anywhere else


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

_Sumadija said:


> ps: macedonian-orthodox is not a official orthodox church its not recognized of the head office Orthodox Church in Konstantinopel or anywhere else


Ovo ti nije potrebnohno:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Ethiopian Orthodox Church of Our Lady Mary of Zion*

The Church of Our Lady Mary of Zion (Amharic: ርዕሰ አድባራት ቅድስተ ቅዱሳን ድንግል ማሪያም ፅዮን Re-ese Adbarat Kidiste Kidusan Dingel Maryam Ts’iyon) of the Ethiopian Orthodox Church is the most important church in Ethiopia. The original church is believed to have been built during the reign of Ezana, the first Christian emperor of Ethiopia, during the 4th century AD, and has been rebuilt several times since then.

The Chapel of the Tablet









The dome and bell tower of the new Church of Our Lady Mary of Zion, built by Emperor Haile Selassie in the 1950s


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Greek-Orthodox Church Panagia Ekatontapiliani on the island of Paros, Greece*

Panagia Ekatontapyliani (also known as the Church of 100 Doors) is a historic Byzantine church complex in on the island of Paros in Greece. The church complex contains a main chapel surrounded by two more chapels and a baptistery with a cruciform font.

The church dates to 326AD. Its oldest features likely predate the adoption of Christianity as the state religion of the Roman Empire in 391 AD. The church was purportedly founded by the mother of the Roman Emperor Constantine the Great (ruled 306–337 AD), Saint Helen, during her pilgrimage to the Holy Land when she stopped to worship at a chapel on the island. Later Justinian is credited for initiating construction on the site as well. The site was badly damaged by an earthquake in the 18th century, but gradually restored.


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery in Matejevac near Niš, Serbia*

Built in 11th century. In today Niš, Serbia was born Roman Emperor Constantine the Great . Under Roman & Byzantine time Niš called Nassius.









http://i40.tinypic.com/24156it.jpg

Fresco Constantine the Great and his wife


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Ivo Andrić;69535337 said:


> Ovo ti nije potrebnohno:


Чекај брате волим ја тај народ али то је чињењица. Како да постоји македонска црква тај народ се називао још пре 100 год другачије ајд онда да легализујемо црногорску секту ако тако мислчиш. hno: чињењица je чињењица.


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Church of St. George in Istanbul*

The Church of St. George (Greek: Καθεδρικός ναός του Αγίου Γεωργίου, Kathedrikós Naós tou Agíou Geōrgíou, Turkish: Aya Yorgi) is the principal Greek Orthodox cathedral still in use in Istanbul, the largest city in Turkey and (as Constantinople), the capital of the Byzantine Empire until 1453. Since about 1600 it has been the seat of the Ecumenical Patriarchate of Constantinople, the senior patriarchate of the Greek Orthodox Church, and of the Ecumenical Patriarch, recognised as the spiritual leader of the world's Eastern Orthodox Christians.












Patriarchate of Constantinople (Istanbul) Bartholomeus, head of Orthodox Christians










Fragment of the Pillar of the Flagellation on the south side of the iconostasis.


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Orthodox Church in Belarusian village*









http://gdrobych.home.cern.ch/gdrobych/Photos/Church_Dudutki.jpg


*Orthodox Church in Minsk, Belarus*









http://www.twip.org/photo/europe/belarus/photo-14375-16-05-08-11-03-04.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Russian-Orthodox St.Basil's Church in Moscow, Russia*


















http://www.freechristmaswallpapers.net/images/wallpapers/St-Basils-Cathedral-Moscow-54612.jpeg

:cheers:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Krka in National Park Krka, Croatia*

In 1345, this monastery was mentioned for the first time as the endowment of princess Jelena Šubić (Nemanjić), half-sister of the Serbian emperor Dušan. Located near the river Krka, 3 km east of Kistanje, in central Dalmatia. It is the best known monastery of the Serb Orthodox Church in Croatia and it is officially protected as part of the Krka National Park.









http://www.hrphotocontest.com/data/gallery1/5371/28272.jpg


















http://www.eparhija-dalmatinska.hr









http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u54/Floydian_bucket/Krka20.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Krupa, Croatia*

Krupa monastery is a Serb Orthodox monastery on Krupa River in Dalmatia.

The Monastery was built in 1317 by Serbian monks from Bosnia. It is located at the southern slopes of the Velebit mountain, halfway between the towns of Obrovac and Knin. It is the oldest Orthodox monastery in Croatia.

The church of the Krupa monastery is dedicated to the Feast of the Dormition of Theotokos. In the monastery are beautiful frescoes, valuable collection of icons and a famous treasury.









http://www.eparhija-dalmatinska.hr


Fresco (14th cent.)









http://www.eparhija-dalmatinska.hr









http://www.eparhija-dalmatinska.hr/Images/Manastiri/Krupa/krupa17.jpg









http://www.eparhija-dalmatinska.hr/Images/Manastiri/Krupa/krupa22.jpg









http://www.eparhija-dalmatinska.hr/Images/Manastiri/Krupa/krupa08.jpg


----------



## Битола (Aug 6, 2010)

*Church of the Holy Ascension in Unalaska, Alaska, United States*

The Church of the Holy Ascension was built in 1826 by the Russian American Fur Company. It was designated a National Historic Landmark in 1970. It was restored in 1996. The church is the oldest in the State of Alaska.


----------



## Битола (Aug 6, 2010)

*St. Michael's Cathedral in Sitka, Alaska, United States*

St. Michael's Cathedral was built in 1848 and has been a National Historic Landmark since 1962. It was destroyed by a fire in 1966 but was then rebuilt.


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice churches of Alaska Bitola :cheers:

*Greek-Orthodox Church of Divine Wisdom (Hagia Sophia) in London, UK*

Built in 1877









by Skaros


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

nice thread!


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

@The-E-Vid

Thank you



*Romanian-Orthodox Churches of Romania*

Cathedral of Curtea de Argeş 

Built in 16th century.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Arges.SV.jpg/800px-Man_Curtea_de_Arges.SV.jpg

:cheers:


Visiting the tomb of Vlad Tepes (Dracula) in the Church of Snagov









http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/277095.jpg









http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/8986250.jpg

:cheers:


Neamţ Monastery

Built in 14th century










:cheers:


----------



## Битола (Aug 6, 2010)

_Sumadija said:


> Nice churches of Alaska Bitola :cheers:


:cheers:

*Holy Trinity Cathedral in Karakol, Kyrgyzstan*

The Holy Trinity Cathedral is a Russian Orthodox church, built in 1895.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*David Gareja monastery complex, Georgia
6th century AD*


Monastery complex at Davit Gareja by oburoni, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Jvari Monastery, Georgia
6th century, UWH*


Jvari Church by Arni J.M., on Flickr​


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

city_of_joy said:


> *David Gareja monastery complex, Georgia
> 6th century AD*
> 
> by oburoni, on Flickr​


WOW :cheers:




*Jesus Christ Pantokrator* 

Orthodox icon









http://www.easterngiftshop.com/media/ecom/prodsm/Christ head flyer .jpg


Old Orthodox fresco of Hagia Sophia in Istanbul (Former Constantinople)











Another fresco of Hagia Sophia


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Serbian-Orthodox Church of Saint Peter and Paul in Bijelo Polje, northern Montenegro*

12th century

Bijelo Polje's Church of Saint Peter and Paul is the location of composition of the famous UNESCO Miroslav's Gospel of Miroslav. It is one of the oldest surviving documents written in Old Church Slavonic, along with the Chronicle of the Priest of Duklja. Miroslav Gospels manuscript represents the most precious and significant document in cultural heritage of Serbia.

It was created by order by Miroslav, brother of Stefan Nemanja, Grand Prince of Serbian medivel state Rascia. 











More Info of UNESCO Miroslav's Gospel:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miroslav's_Gospel












*Serbian-Orthodox Church St.Nikola also in Bijelo Polje, Montenegro*

13th century.









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/34629354.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/18524235.jpg


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Bulgarian-Orthodox Holy Forty Martyrs Church, Veliko Tarnovo - Bulgaria*

The church, dedicated to the Forty Martyrs of Sebaste, was built and painted on the order of Bulgarian tsar Ivan Asen II in honour of his important victory near Klokotnitsa over the Despotate of Epirus under Theodore Ducas on 9 March 1230. The name of the church came naturally as the battle took place on the day of the feast of Holy Forty Martyrs of Sebaste. A royal church during the reign of Ivan Asen II, it was the main church of the Great Lavra monastery at the foot of Tsarevets on the left bank of the Yantra River.

Saint Sava, the most important saint of the Serbian Orthodox Church, was first buried at the church after he died on 14 January 1235 or 1236 during a visit to Tarnovo, but his relics were moved to Serbia shortly after that, on 6 May 1237.





































by Wikipedia


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Romanian-Orthodox Church in Vršac, northern Serbia*









wikipedia


*Romanian-Orthodox Church in Bela Crkva, northern Serbia*









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/32849495.jpg


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Ethiopian Orthodox Church of Our Lady Mary of Zion, Ethiopia*

The Church of Our Virgin Mary of Zion (Amharic: ርዕሰ አድባራት ቅድስተ ቅዱሳን ድንግል ማሪያም ፅዮን Re-ese Adbarat Kidiste Kidusan Dingel Maryam Ts’iyon) of the Ethiopian Orthodox Church is the most important church in Ethiopia. The original church is believed to have been built during the reign of Ezana, the first Christian emperor of Ethiopia, during the 4th century AD, and has been rebuilt several times since then.


















wikipedia


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Coptic Orthodox Church of Alexandria*

The Monastery of Saint Anthony is a Coptic Orthodox monastery standing in an oasis in the Eastern Desert of Egypt, in the southern part of the Suez Governorate. Hidden deep in the Red Sea mountains, it is located 334 km (207 miles) southeast of Cairo. It is one of the oldest monasteries in the world, together with Saint Catherine's Monastery on Mount Sinai, which also lays claim to that title. The Monastery of Saint Anthony was established by the followers of Saint Anthony, who is considered to be the first monk. The Monastery of St. Anthony is one of the most prominent monasteries in Egypt and has strongly influenced the formation of several Coptic institutions, and has promoted monasticism in general. Several patriarchs have been pulled from the monastery, and several hundred pilgrims visit it each day.









http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lgxt9gj60z1qdvvdxo1_500.jpg









http://www.touregypt.net/images/touregypt/pic06082005.jpg









http://allegypthotelsguide.com/holidays-in-egypt/tour15/St_Anthony_Monastery.jpg









wikipedia


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Bezdin Serbian Monastery in Romania
16-18th century*


Bezdin 4 by sndoron2008's buddy icon sndoron2008, on Flickr​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Saint Stepanos Armenian Monastery, Iran
9th century, Unesco WH*









From riowang.blogspot.com​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Monastery of Geghard, Armenia
4-13th century, Unesco WH*​
The monastery of Geghard (Armenian: Գեղարդ, meaning spear) is a unique architectural construction in the Kotayk province of Armenia, being partially carved out of the adjacent mountain, surrounded by cliffs. While the main chapel was built in 1215, the monastery complex was founded in the 4th century by Gregory the Illuminator at the site of a sacred spring inside a cave. 


Geghard by Bruno-Edouard Perrin, on Flickr


Geghard by dadaniel_de, on Flickr​


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

Amazing Saint Stepanos and Monastery of Geghard :cheers2:


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

Greek-Orthodox church

The area of the village of Capernaum is located at the north corner of the Sea of Galilee, on the side of the ancient road from Tiberias to the east of the sea of Galilee: Golan, Gamla and Jordan.

The Orthodox church is located on the eastern side of the ruined village, the home town of Jesus. The main center of the village is described in another page- see Capernaum.

The Orthodox church is built in the middle of the ruins of the ancient Roman village of Kfar-Nahum (Capernaum). Around the church the remains of the village have not yet been excavated, unlike the synagogue of Capernaum and the buildings around it. The area under the control of the Orthodox church is 1/3 of the entire ruins, which covers about 60 dunams (6 Hectares).

The village was established in the Hellenistic period, and was designed according to that period's urban design of straight lines. The village prospered in the Roman and Byzantine periods. It was destroyed in the Persian conquest in the 6th C AD.









http://www.biblewalks.com/Photos1/orthodoxcapernaum1S.jpg









http://www.biblewalks.com/Photos1/orthodoxcapernaum3S.jpg









http://www.biblewalks.com/Photos1/orthodoxcapernaum4S.jpg









http://www.biblewalks.com/Photos1/orthodoxcapernaum6s.jpg


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Serbian Monastery Piva / Montenegro



































panacomp.net


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the superb updates Caki. :cheers:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Tkhaba-Yerdy Church Republic of Ingushetia, Russia*

*8th-9th centuries*














































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D1%82%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%B0%20%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B4%D1%8B&search_author=barhano&


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Serbian Monastery Morača (13th cent.) / Montenegro




































panoramio.com


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*New Athos in Republic of Abkhazia*





































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B9%20%D0%B0%D1%84%D0%BE%D0%BD&search_author=orensprinter&


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

* Tatev Monastery 9th-century, Armenia *





































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%A2%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9+%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%8B%D1%80%D1%8C


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Uspenskaya church, Kondopoga, Karelia*




























http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%A3%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%8F+%D1%86%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8C+%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%B0&


----------

